# Can't Interop Unlock my Lumia 540 W10M



## vHAPpY (Jun 26, 2016)

Help?

Clicking the " INTEROP UNLOCK " 






Autoclose the app itself






Any help will do


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 26, 2016)

Restore ndksvc...


----------



## vHAPpY (Jun 26, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Restore ndksvc...

Click to collapse



any link for it please?


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 26, 2016)

Install vcreg 1.5 using pc. Open template and apply  restore NDTKSVC or from phone install interoptool.


----------



## vHAPpY (Jun 26, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Install vcreg 1.5 using pc. Open template and apply  restore NDTKSVC or from phone install interoptool.

Click to collapse



I've deployed the app via WPV XAP Deployer 2.0 , Once done , App keeps on loading


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 26, 2016)

Or install interoptool appxbundle. Or restart phone. Or disable enable developer mode.


----------



## vHAPpY (Jun 26, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Or install interoptool appxbundle. Or restart phone. Or disable enable developer mode.

Click to collapse



still can't :crying:


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 26, 2016)

i'm moving on.


----------



## goldenevil47 (Jun 27, 2016)

Buddy if you have updated Extras+info app then I cant help you.
I used this tool to interop unlock my Lumia 540 on older windows 10 mobile versions but now it's not working anymore on 586.420
If you are on older win10 version Just enable developer options, deploy it using WPV Xap deploy tool, open app and from templates enable interop.

I actually interop unlocked my fone and then permanent interop unlocked it so now whenever I update windows I don't need to do that again.

Another simple way is to downgrade to win8.1, interop unlock and permanent interop unlock that and update to win10 again.


----------



## vHAPpY (Jul 9, 2016)

hello guyz. its working now . it says success what to do next?


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 9, 2016)

RTFT of vcfan.


----------



## vHAPpY (Jul 10, 2016)

sorry but what is that ? i really want to change my font any tuts for it my friend ? please>?


----------

